# Adex vs Adel vs LA Square



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Just want to kno the difference between the three.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

From what I understand adex and adel are repops of old aircraft dumps. The adex is well made just like the aircraft. Its an exact copy if im rite. The adel of now days are not that well like precision work wise. Then the LA square is like a delta dump made to look like the other 2 dumps. Some one correct me if I gave false info.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Aug 1 2010, 07:44 PM~18200923
> *From what I understand adex and adel are repops of old aircraft dumps. The adex is well made just like the aircraft. Its an exact copy if im rite. The adel of now days are not that well like precision work wise. Then the LA square is like a delta dump made to look like the other 2 dumps. Some one correct me  if I gave false info.
> *


:yes:
Best=Adex :biggrin:
Good=Adel 
Paper weight=LA Square :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 1 2010, 05:24 PM~18201100
> *:yes:
> Best=Adex :biggrin:
> Good=Adel
> ...


thats correct. ADEL2 from BMH are awesome dumps too. im using it on my hopper and on my other rides too. they are the same or better quality made parts from adex, but its cheaper with the same warranty. adex is a good dump too. la squares are shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tolerances and price?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 1 2010, 07:00 PM~18201335
> *thats correct. ADEL2 from BMH are awesome dumps too. im using it on my hopper and on my other rides too. they are the same or better quality made parts from adex, but its cheaper with the same warranty. adex is a good dump too. la squares are shit.
> *


adel is a far second from adex...not same or better quallity period ..just making money on the design and popularity of squares just rounding out there line..they will work but not on the same level...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Aug 1 2010, 05:44 PM~18200923
> *From what I understand adex and adel are repops of old aircraft dumps. The adex is well made just like the aircraft. Its an exact copy if im rite. The adel of now days are not that well like precision work wise. Then the LA square is like a delta dump made to look like the other 2 dumps. Some one correct me  if I gave false info.
> *


Good info ! What is the difference on prices ??


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 1 2010, 08:08 PM~18201788
> *Good info ! What is the difference on prices ??
> *



L.A square (Adel look) $175.00

L.A square chrome and polished $225.00

Adel-II (regular) $315.00

Adel-II (polished & chrome) $365.00

Adex standard duty $375.00

Adex super duty $475.00

Adex standard chrome/polished $475.00

Adex super duty chrome/polished $575.00


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

adex or adel2 top dumps la square looks good but basicly a delta dump


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2010, 08:54 PM~18202270
> *adex or adel2 top dumps la square looks good but basicly a delta dump
> *


Does the LA square make the thumping sound when u letting the car down?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

if its not an adex, its a paper weight.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've used both Adex and Adel 2s from BMH and was equally pleased with both. They were in 2 different cars both chipping around 35-40".


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

adex :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

adex :biggrin:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

How about pics of each example.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Mar 28 2011, 08:32 PM~20203773
> *How about pics of each example.
> *


how about NO. :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Mar 28 2011, 07:00 PM~20204002
> *how about NO. :uh:
> *


Lol


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Y'all stingy!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Aug 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18202257
> *L.A square (Adel look) $175.00
> 
> L.A square chrome and polished $225.00
> ...


What's the difference between the adex super duty and the adex standard ?????


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Mar 28 2011, 07:49 PM~20205163
> *Y'all stingy!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Ill take an OG Adel any day of the week


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 02:28 AM~20207455
> *Ill take an OG Adel any day of the week
> *


Says a guy who never used any of them before. Pretty much makes your opinion invalid. We talking about facts.....not opinions formed by no real experience.


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 29 2011, 03:50 AM~20207672
> *Says a guy who never used any of them before.  Pretty much makes your opinion invalid. We talking about facts.....not opinions formed by no real experience.
> *


i keep an adex to the nose,and Andy was right when he said after you hit the switch on an adex and feel the precision of his dumps you'll know where your money went uffin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

adex


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 03:20 PM~20210693
> *I've used them both, I Own Them Both, have since 90-91 ( Adel),
> Adex as an exact copy of Adel, Andy could have copied many aircraft dumps, but he chose to replicate the Best dump......  Adel.
> 
> ...


X2!! BUT YOU CANT TELL THAT TO TATTOO-76 THO LOL


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 12:20 PM~20210693
> *I've used them both, I Own Them Both, have since 90-91 ( Adel),
> Adex as an exact copy of Adel, Andy could have copied many aircraft dumps, but he chose to replicate the Best dump......  Adel.
> 
> ...


if adel came before adex then why does adex have stamped dates going back to the 50's ?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2011, 04:28 PM~20210888
> *X2!! BUT YOU CANT TELL THAT TO TATTOO-76 THO LOL
> *


thats because Andy made the Adex better than the Adel.


some of the materials used in the Adex wasnt even around back when they produced the Adel same with the machining process. Same goes for the solenoid on the dump. I mean hey, if you want a beat up piece of shit with scratches, scars, nicks and dents, that overheats because it has a secondary winding inside in the solenoid, then go ahead use an ugly ass "OG" dump. Im sure all the vise jaw scars and rounded off corners will make your setup look "MOTHERFUCKINGOGCOOLASSHIT.COM". :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I prefer to use PERFECT dumps.  That I KNOW will work.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 29 2011, 04:59 PM~20211077
> *if adel came before adex then why does adex have stamped dates going back to the 50's ?
> *


Andy does it for the fun of it, welcome to 13 years ago. :uh: 


Not to mention he spent a couple years perfecting the shade of gray anodizing that is used on the standard bodies to match it perfectly to what was used in the 50's.


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 03:47 PM~20211430
> *Andy does it for the fun of it, welcome to 13 years ago. :uh:
> Not to mention he spent a couple years perfecting the shade of gray anodizing that is used on the standard bodies to match it perfectly to what was used in the 50's.
> *


and does a damn good job of polishing them too


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Mar 29 2011, 05:55 PM~20211449
> *and does a damn good job of polishing them too
> *


insane. 


im building a setup now with 4 polish/chrome Adex and the corners are SHARP.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

...and great customer service


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 05:59 PM~20211472
> *insane.
> im building a setup now with 4 polish/chrome Adex and the corners are SHARP.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
Any pics of this set up 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 02:47 PM~20211430
> *Andy does it for the fun of it, welcome to 13 years ago. :uh:
> Not to mention he spent a couple years perfecting the shade of gray anodizing that is used on the standard bodies to match it perfectly to what was used in the 50's.
> *


it was a serious question :uh: i didnt know that thank you for the history lesson  

and i never used adels, everyone i see that has them has problems


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

real origonal og adel valvs are badass to colect and hold on to or to use with og aircraft pumps adex valves are better hands down plus if you dont cut the lock wires they have a lifetime waranty on everything but the candle so get some and find out fore youre self no adel2 no china dex and no la square no exeptions


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 29 2011, 03:18 PM~20212011
> *it was a serious question :uh:  i didnt know that thank you for the history lesson
> 
> and i never used adels,  everyone i see that has them has problems
> *


look at my dumps bro, NEVER BEEN TAKEN APART, 1956 dump still kicking


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 29 2011, 06:18 PM~20212011
> *it was a serious question :uh:  i didnt know that thank you for the history lesson
> 
> and i never used adels,  everyone i see that has them has problems
> *


Adels that have problems are probably the Al Crane Adels that he made..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i like my hydro air 16 :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 04:54 PM~20212233
> *i can easiely do a good clean up on the mill on the OG squares and make them look like a new dump thats not a problem,  just like trying to restore an old pesco, Why would you try and renew an old ass pump when you can Buy a brand new chrome one for half the price.
> as for machning process, its all the same shit, tolerances are tolerances, it dont matter if it was none in the 20's or 2011. plus why would a better metal matter, these dumps are about 60 years old and still havent failed for alot of guys that still run them, if i want a good candle, ill buy from Andy or call black magic and buy his rebuildable candles,
> why is a Adel a peice of shit, its being duplicated isn't it???
> ...


rebuildable candles are chinadex candles and they do not pull as good asa adex then ad super duty and it pulls even harder
you can hear the diferenceside by side


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 07:54 PM~20212233
> *i can easiely do a good clean up on the mill on the OG squares and make them look like a new dump thats not a problem,  just like trying to restore an old pesco, Why would you try and renew an old ass pump when you can Buy a brand new chrome one for half the price.
> as for machning process, its all the same shit, tolerances are tolerances, it dont matter if it was none in the 20's or 2011. plus why would a better metal matter, these dumps are about 60 years old and still havent failed for alot of guys that still run them, if i want a good candle, ill buy from Andy or call black magic and buy his rebuildable candles,
> why is a Adel a peice of shit, its being duplicated isn't it???
> ...


so your going to mill all 10 sides of those adels about 50 thousandths just to get past the damage. good luck with that, im sure its gonna be badass. :uh: 



and seriously, whats up with the analogy of comparing a Pesco with a new pump, that is way off from comparing an adel to an Adex. :uh: :uh: maybe if there was a Pesco reproduction you would have something to compare that too, but since theres not, theres no analogy there, but nice try.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2011, 08:02 PM~20212298
> *i like my hydro air 16 :biggrin:
> *


but have you ever even used it? or you just like seeing it sit around? have you ever used an adel? or Adex? seriously, if youve never used any of them, how can you compare?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 29 2011, 06:43 PM~20211767
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> Any pics of this set up
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 08:29 PM~20212521
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> [/img]
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

o they so shiney


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Mar 29 2011, 04:29 PM~20212521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna bring your granite surface plate and your inditator to measure it out. 
or will you be able to tell by your precision machining expertise.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 08:16 PM~20212413
> *but have you ever even used it? or you just like seeing it sit around? have you ever used an adel? or Adex? seriously, if youve never used any of them, how can you compare?
> *


ITS ON MY HI LOW CLICKS HARD LOVE IT, NEVER OWN ADEL OR ADEX BUT THERES ALWAS SUMTHING ABOUT THE OLD PARTS I LIKE, I WANT A ADEL EVENTUALLY ILL GET A ADEX BUT WANT TO EXPERIENCE THE OG SHIT FIRST YA KNOW, I SHOULD SOLD YOU BACK THEM #8 WATER FAUCET SLOWDOWNS  :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 09:05 PM~20212781
> *is that going in your caprice?
> you gonna bring your granite surface plate and your inditator to measure it out.
> or will you be able to tell by your precision machining expertise.
> *


either way, dont matter to me. 





good luck with it though, im sure its gonna be AWESOME. :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

adex is a great product and is built by an even greater person. Andy is one of the nicest people you will ever meet and puts pride and hard work into every dump he makes. He tracks every dumo and knows who bought every last one of his products and only uses american made parts. og adels are great products were used for a long time and still are alive and well but i think the topic starter was referring to the amh2 things. Now granted ive never used an ah2 adel because andy happens to be a good friend and i will only use his dumps but we ah2 dumps have been plagued with problems for a long long time and even if t hey arent so bad now they had a bad rap. bottom line adex has better customer sevice better reputation and is usa made which in my book goes a long way. And one more thing andy has a TON of '2nds" from blocks to candles that no one would ever even notice and he wont sell them as firsts and even makes it a point to stamp it a certian way so he knows.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 07:04 PM~20213826
> *adex is a great product and is built by an even greater person. Andy is one of the nicest people you will ever meet and puts pride and hard work into every dump he makes. He tracks every dumo and knows who bought every last one of his products and only uses american made parts. og adels are great products were used for a long time and still are alive and well but i think the topic starter was referring to the amh2 things. Now granted ive never used an ah2 adel because andy happens to be a good friend and i will only use his dumps but we ah2 dumps have been plagued with problems for a long long time and even if t hey arent so bad now they had a bad rap. bottom line adex has better customer sevice better reputation and is usa made which in my book goes a long way. And one more thing andy has a TON of '2nds" from blocks to candles that no one would ever even notice and he wont sell them as firsts and even makes it a point to stamp it a certian way so he knows.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
if i can remember right, didn't you post a picture of 4 nos Adels??


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 10:13 PM~20213919
> *:thumbsup:
> if i can remember right, didn't you post a picture of 4 nos Adels??
> *


You making yo-self look stupid wit all them smug comments. Have you seen all dem cars Mr impala had bilt. Dudez prolly owned 30 adex. So wat if he posted a pic of some adels. He could post a pic of yo gay azz but dat don't make HIM a ***.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 29 2011, 07:25 PM~20214040
> *You making yo-self look stupid wit all them smug comments. Have you seen all dem cars Mr impala had bilt. Dudez prolly owned 30 adex. So wat if he posted a pic of some adels. He could post a pic of yo gay azz but dat don't make HIM a ***.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP NU-B 
I KNOW BRENT HAS BUILT SOME BAD AS SHIT,


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 08:13 PM~20213919
> *:thumbsup:
> if i can remember right, didn't you post a picture of 4 nos Adels??
> *


i did have 4 nos baby adels for this setup


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

but this one had adex


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 10:38 PM~20215837
> *but this one had adex
> 
> 
> ...


yea i seen that one, that setup was a keeper


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 30 2011, 12:00 AM~20215031
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP NU-B
> I KNOW BRENT HAS BUILT SOME BAD AS SHIT,
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 09:04 PM~20213826
> *adex is a great product and is built by an even greater person. Andy is one of the nicest people you will ever meet and puts pride and hard work into every dump he makes. He tracks every dumo and knows who bought every last one of his products and only uses american made parts. og adels are great products were used for a long time and still are alive and well but i think the topic starter was referring to the amh2 things. Now granted ive never used an ah2 adel because andy happens to be a good friend and i will only use his dumps but we ah2 dumps have been plagued with problems for a long long time and even if t hey arent so bad now they had a bad rap. bottom line adex has better customer sevice better reputation and is usa made which in my book goes a long way. And one more thing andy has a TON of '2nds" from blocks to candles that no one would ever even notice and he wont sell them as firsts and even makes it a point to stamp it a certian way so he knows.
> *


co-sighned,Andy goes the extra mile to make sure his product not only looks the best but performs the best,my own opinion.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2011, 09:23 PM~20212909
> *ITS ON MY HI LOW CLICKS HARD LOVE IT, NEVER OWN ADEL OR ADEX BUT THERES ALWAS SUMTHING ABOUT THE OLD PARTS I LIKE, I WANT A ADEL EVENTUALLY ILL GET A ADEX BUT WANT TO EXPERIENCE THE OG SHIT FIRST YA KNOW, I SHOULD SOLD YOU BACK THEM #8 WATER FAUCET SLOWDOWNS   :biggrin:
> *


BUT HAVE YOU ACTUALLY USE IT? I THINK WHAT TATTOO IS TRYING TO SAY IS, UNTIL YOU ACTUALLY USE ALL THE AVAILABLE DUMPS SUCH AS HYDROAIRE, ADEL, ADEX, DELTA, ETC YOU REALLY CANT FORM AN OPINION OF WHAT "BEST" REALLY IS.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY WHEN ME AND MY 2 HOMEBOYS USED TO ROLL IN MY 1965 RIVI ON WHITTIER, I HAD A NICE #16 HYDROAIRE. MY BLACK HOMIE WILLIAM BOUGHT THE DUMP OFF THIS ARMENIAN DUDE UP IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD. ME AND MY COMPA TONY ALMEIDA INSTALLED IT. A FEW NIGHTS LATER I MET TERI WHO LATER BECAME MY WIFE AND TONY HOOKED UP WITH NINA MEYERS THAT SAME NIGHT.


ANYWAYS, TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT, SOME ARMENIAN TERRORISTS DUDES SHOT AT WILL AND HE WENT TO LIVE WITH HIS AUNT AND UNCLE UP IN BEL-AIR AND HAD A GAY ASS COUSIN NAMED CARLTON.



A FEW DAYS LATER WE FOUND OUT THAT THE HYDROAIRE WAS GONNA BE USED AS A MISSLE LAUNCHING DEVICE FOR A MISSLE CONTAINING A NUCLEAR WARHEAD THAT WAS AIMED AT DOWNTOWN L.A. SO THEY BROKE IN MY RIVI AND STOLE THAT SHIT.


WELL MY CAR LAID FRAME AND I HAD TO GET IT BACK WORKING ASAP. SO I WENT TO PALLEYS AND GOT AN ADEL. THAT SUMBITCH LOOKED LIKE IT FELL OFF A PLANE IN MID-FLIGHT AND WAS CURRENTLY BEING USED AS A HAMMER BY SOME DIRTY AIRCRAFT TECH.

THE ADEL WORKED FOR A FEW DAYS, BUT SOON I DISCOVERED SOME COOL ASS DUDE NAMED ANDY WHO WAS MAKING AN IMPROVED VERSION OF THE ADEL, THIS THING WAS CLEAN AND SMOOOOOVE. THE REST IS HISTORY. 



BUT AFTER ALL THAT I DECIDED TO BECOME A CTU AGENT TO STOP TERRORISTS FROM FUCKING UP LOS ANGELES. I LATER MARRIED TERI BUT THAT BITCH NINA SHOT HER AT CTU HEADQUATERS. TONY LATER MARRIED MICHELLE BUT SHE WAS KILLED IN AN EXPLOSION. TONY WENT ROGUE AND NEVER GOT BACK INTO LOWRIDING.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

gotta love those nice sharp edges...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DO LOOK GOOD BUT WHY THEY DONT HAVE CURRENT DATE ON THE BLACK,WHY GOT THE OG DATE ON THERE IF THEY A COPY


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 02:57 PM~20218864
> *DO LOOK GOOD BUT WHY THEY DONT HAVE CURRENT DATE ON THE BLACK,WHY GOT THE OG DATE ON THERE IF THEY A COPY
> *


just something Andy did for fun man.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2011, 10:07 AM~20218476
> *gotta love those nice sharp edges...
> 
> 
> ...


They Gonna Look Tight on Your Caprice.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 30 2011, 03:47 PM~20219278
> *They Gonna Look Tight on Your Caprice.
> *



HE HAS A ROADMASTER :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 30 2011, 03:58 PM~20219352
> *HE HAS A ROADMASTER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: 

asshole





























































its supposed to be a secret.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2011, 03:59 PM~20219361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> asshole
> ...



OPPS


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Aug 1 2010, 03:44 PM~18200923
> *From what I understand adex and adel are repops of old aircraft dumps. The adex is well made just like the aircraft. Its an exact copy if im rite. The adel of now days are not that well like precision work wise. Then the LA square is like a delta dump made to look like the other 2 dumps. Some one correct me  if I gave false info.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 04:44 PM~20211418
> *thats because Andy made the Adex better than the Adel.
> some of the materials used in the Adex wasnt even around back when they produced the Adel same with the machining process. Same goes for the solenoid on the dump. I mean hey, if you want a beat up piece of shit with scratches, scars, nicks and dents, that overheats because it has a secondary winding inside in the solenoid, then go ahead use an ugly ass "OG" dump. Im sure all the vise jaw scars and rounded off corners will make your setup look "MOTHERFUCKINGOGCOOLASSHIT.COM". :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I prefer to use PERFECT dumps.   That I KNOW will work.
> *


I would pay attention to what TATTOO-76 is saying, he knows what he is talking about.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 30 2011, 03:47 PM~20219278
> *They Gonna Look Tight on Your Caprice.
> *


I THOUGHT HE WAS PUTTIN THEM IN HIS 4DOOR CADILLAC??


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 07:11 PM~20220931
> *I THOUGHT HE WAS PUTTIN THEM IN HIS 4DOOR CADILLAC??
> *


89 Ford Ranger. 8 Pesco pumps w/ 8 Adex dumps. 4 on the suspension and 4 on the worlds slowest Z rack. 55 gallon drum for the pump tank and a 10 gallon aquarium as a catch jar that will feature gulf coast beach sand to replicate the 2010 BP Oil Spill.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU 4GOT THE OLD SCHOOL HAMMER RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2011, 08:07 PM~20221377
> *89 Ford Ranger. 8 Pesco pumps w/ 8 Adex dumps. 4 on the suspension and 4 on the worlds slowest Z rack. 55 gallon drum for the pump tank and a 10 gallon aquarium as a catch jar that will feature gulf coast beach sand to replicate the 2010 BP Oil Spill.
> *



I THOUGHT IT WAS A DATSON :0 










AINT THAT YOU STANDING BEHIND IT :dunno: :dunno: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Mar 30 2011, 08:12 AM~20217318
> *I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY WHEN ME AND MY 2 HOMEBOYS USED TO ROLL IN MY 1965 RIVI ON WHITTIER, I HAD A NICE #16 HYDROAIRE. MY BLACK HOMIE WILLIAM BOUGHT THE DUMP OFF THIS ARMENIAN DUDE UP IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD. ME AND MY COMPA TONY ALMEIDA INSTALLED IT. A FEW NIGHTS LATER I MET TERI WHO LATER BECAME MY WIFE AND TONY HOOKED UP WITH NINA MEYERS THAT SAME NIGHT.
> ANYWAYS, TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT, SOME ARMENIAN TERRORISTS DUDES SHOT AT WILL AND HE WENT TO LIVE WITH HIS AUNT AND UNCLE UP IN BEL-AIR AND HAD A GAY ASS COUSIN NAMED CARLTON.
> A FEW DAYS LATER WE FOUND OUT THAT THE HYDROAIRE WAS GONNA BE USED AS A MISSLE LAUNCHING DEVICE FOR A MISSLE CONTAINING A NUCLEAR WARHEAD THAT WAS AIMED AT DOWNTOWN L.A. SO THEY BROKE IN MY RIVI AND STOLE THAT SHIT.
> ...


That was some funny shit, man! I remember Teri, she used to talk to some dude named Hyro who got sententeced to death row for being a terrorist...
LMFAO!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 29 2011, 12:28 AM~20207455
> *Ill take an OG Adel any day of the week
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 02:57 PM~20218864
> *DO LOOK GOOD BUT WHY THEY DONT HAVE CURRENT DATE ON THE BLACK,WHY GOT THE OG DATE ON THERE IF THEY A COPY
> *



He will put any date you want on there


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 30 2011, 09:20 PM~20222005
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS A DATSON  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
































































its too early to laugh that much asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2011, 06:07 PM~20221377
> *89 Ford Ranger. 8 Pesco pumps w/ 8 Adex dumps. 4 on the suspension and 4 on the worlds slowest Z rack. 55 gallon drum for the pump tank and a 10 gallon aquarium as a catch jar that will feature gulf coast beach sand to replicate the 2010 BP Oil Spill.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pics :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 31 2011, 07:41 AM~20225650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its too early to laugh that much asshole. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------

